# My 6 Cylinder Design



## Draw-Tech (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all

Finally finished the design of my 6 cylinder engine. I have over 1000 hour in this design, The models overall length of the stand is 20" long, 8" wide, 18" high. It has a bore of 1.125" stroke 1". The crank shaft will have two choices of build, 1 piece, or multiple pinned parts. All components have to be fabricated from bar stock. Water cooled with pump, Oil fed with pump up through head and returned through cam box to sump. Now I have to annotate all the drawings, which I estimate will be around 200. Total components is about 300. I will have a full parts list, with links for parts to be purchased. I will be selling the plans when complete on a CD with all drawings in pdf format for $25.00. If you are interested you can contact me. I have added a few assembly drawings to show how the drawings will look.
 CHECK OUT THE VIDEO'S ON VIDEO PAGE
Jack

[email protected] 
 Draw-Tech 

View attachment 6_Cylinder_Inline_Engine.pdf


View attachment Carburator.pdf


View attachment Distributor.pdf


View attachment Oil_Pump_Assembly.pdf


View attachment Water_Pump_Assembly.pdf


View attachment Block.pdf


View attachment Power Trane.pdf


----------



## schilpr (Jun 4, 2013)

Interested in the plans as soon as you've completed the prototype build and made any required modifications to the plans.


----------



## superqualicast (Jun 4, 2013)

Great job you have done.. Just waiting for prototype..


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice engine. Will you be building one yourself ?


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Jun 4, 2013)

im interested as well  whats the total planned displacement?


----------



## Buchanan (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello Drew -Tech

May I ask what cad do you use and what do you think of alibre / Geomagic.

Thanks.

Buchanan


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Buchanan

I use Autodesk Inventor Pro 2012, the only other program that I have used is Solidworks, I prefer Inventor, one of the best features is the ability to build components while in assembly mode. I have been using Autodesk cad since 1985. I don't know about Alebre , but from most of the feedback it seems to be OK

Draw Tech


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Jun 5, 2013)

Buchanan
I just checked the online pricing of Inventor. $1495 for LT and $7295 for Pro. Alibre / Geomagic 2013 personal is $200 in the US, may be a little more down under.

As Draw-Tech said he likes that Inventor lets him add parts to his assemblies on the fly. Alibre has the same ability. You can use your assembly to build new parts.

Draw-Tech

This is going to be one nice engine when you get it built. Will you be CNCing the crankcase?

Dave


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 5, 2013)

Buchanan said:


> Hello Drew -Tech
> 
> May I ask what cad do you use and what do you think of alibre / Geomagic.
> 
> ...


 
I have Alibre/Geomajic personal and I love it, you can also edit parts in the assembly as well and I also use it for exporting DXF files for water jet. good price and video tutorials as well


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea it's expansive it cost me 10k it has about 8 Programs combined, but when I got it I was making my bread with it, pretty much if it works in Inventor, design it and assemble with almost zero defects. I was designing machinery for the Industrial Filtration, and Textile Industries. As to cnc no I will be doing it on my Bridgeport, Block of aluminum is about 3" x 4.5" x 12" big project !!!!!!


----------



## John Rus (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmm, if your handy I see a V12 in disguise....

Lovely engine. Can't wait to hear it run.

John.


----------



## Buchanan (Jun 6, 2013)

Draw -Tech 

Thank you every body for your comments. I realy like the drawings , the v 12 wouls be awsome.
I will keep watching theis space.

Buchanan


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 6, 2013)

I use Solidworks, and it has the ability to create new parts in an assembly. It always has had that ability.---Brian


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 14, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I use Solidworks, and it has the ability to create new parts in an assembly. It always has had that ability.---Brian


 
Hey Brian, Alibre has the same ability to make parts in the assembly as well.
John


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 14, 2013)

I was responding to Draw-Techs response #7, where he seemed to imply that Solidworks didn't have that capability.---Brian


----------



## /// (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Jack, Engine looks interesting, looking forward to your build thread.

I use both Inventor and Alibre at work, I prefer to use Alibre. That is not to say Alibre is better, there are things about Inventor I wish Alibre had and vice versa.
One thing Alibre(and Solidworks too apparently) does have that Inventor doesn't is the ability to generate 3D PDF files where the model is interactive and moveable. Very handy for emailing to clients.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all

Thanks for all the feed back. I didn't imply that solidworks was less useable than inventor, just quoting a friend that apparently just didn't know how to use it. 
  About the pdf files, when I purchased the Inventor Design Suite, it contains several programs that I can take snapshots of the moving model. also I own a program called PDF Create by nuance that can take PDF shots in any program by using a printer driver, that gives a WYSIWYG duplicate. Autodesk also has a program called Design Review to read dwf files generated by Inventor, where you can dissemble the whole model, and a lot more. When I am ready to sell my plans all the assemblies will include a DWF file that allows the builder access to all model dimensions, with the ability to also rotate the parts to make them familiar before starting the machine process.

Jack

Draw-Tech


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 16, 2013)

One thing I have found out about those marvelous 3D pdf's---If your assembly is large, the 3D pdf file becomes too large to email. I thought they would work great for sending some of the stuff I do to customers who don't have Solidworks, nor the free 3D Solidworks e-drawing viewer that can be downloaded from the Solidworks website. However, the 3D pdf files are huge and don't seem to get any smaller when zipped up. They sure are neat though for single parts or small assemblies.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have not used Inventor since 2009, can it make a PDF like the attached?

This is the type of pdf the gentlemen are referring to. 

View attachment Part1.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a quick 3D pdf of something I am working on right now in Solidworks.---Brian 

View attachment SUB ASSY CRANKSHAFT-RUPNOW.PDF


----------



## /// (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah _Design Review_ can be handy. A couple of suppliers to the company I work for have installed it at our request, so they can view the 3D assembly as a supplement to the dimensioned drawings. We were having a few issues with manufactured items, pretty rare occurrence now.

For our clients tho it is a bit different, telling a company like Chevron or Samsung that everyone in their document chain needs to install extra software to view our files just doesn't fly.
Big companies like that tell us what they want and we say yes sir 

For AutoCAD I use Acrobat Pro to print to PDF, but then I didn't have to pay for it


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Brian

Here's a view of my camshaft done with PDF create. Program cost $49.00

Jack 

View attachment Camshaft_Assembly.pdf


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Not exactly what we're talking about... download one of ours and click it to pan/rotate.


----------



## /// (Jun 16, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> can it make a PDF like the attached?


No. And it has been a pretty big bone of contention on the Autodesk forum over the years.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, if you're interested send me step files and I'll send them back to you in that format.


----------



## /// (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm right thanks, purchased Alibre for that purpose 
Also for personal use, as Inventor is on a network licence.. no good for working from home. (I could VPN but that's a pain for other reasons)


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 16, 2013)

My version of adobe reader wont open the files.

Jack


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 16, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I was responding to Draw-Techs response #7, where he seemed to imply that Solidworks didn't have that capability.---Brian


I am not trying to bash Solidworks Brian, I was just saying that you can get a program that will work for the average guy for $200 thats all

John


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 16, 2013)

I didn't consider myself "bashed". Solidworks is wonderful, but if I couldn't write it off as an expense for my business, I wouldn't have it.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Draw-Tech said:


> My version of adobe reader wont open the files.
> 
> Jack





Get the latest version:
http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## /// (Jun 16, 2013)

For anyone interested, attached is what the $250 version of Alibre/GeoDesign PE spits out:
(unfinished Metric version of the Kerzel Hit'n'Miss engine) 

View attachment Metric Kerzel - unfinished.pdf


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 17, 2013)

Simon---Looks very good. If you check this link, you will see I have about an 85 page build thread on this forum building that exact engine.---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/brian-builds-kerzel-hit-miss-i-c-10091/


----------



## /// (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers Brian, I followed your thread as a 'guest' before I had registered, I do go back to it from time to time. Good stuff Thm:

Early days yet for my engine, I have only converted the dimensions to the nearest whole metric equivalent. The assembly shown is only a mock up (you can see part clashes)
Once all the parts have been created I will go back to the start and assemble the parts properly, making necessary dimensional changes along the way.
I will then go back and transfer bolt holes on mating parts and check again for further clashes. 
Once the drawings are made for this, I will start machining and will also start modelling another engine, though I can't decide whether to start an own design(already have an engine in mind) or pull Steve's 'Little Demon' plans out of mothballs and convert to metric.
This is my first engine and also my first system change (imperial to metric), slow progress, I wish I had more time to devote to the Kerzel


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi simon

Model looks good, look in the drawing mode and see if you can get alternative dimensions, you can draw in inches and it will convert to metric. Are you drawing full scale? I have built the kerzel engine with a few modifications, go to Videos look for David Kerzel's modified Hit & Miss, and my engine first on the list. I wish I could send a 3d pdf but can't afford to but adobe full version. I attached a drawing and included dual dimensions, not all, it gets a little crowded.

Jack 

View attachment Crankshaft.pdf


----------



## /// (Jun 18, 2013)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi simon
> 
> Model looks good, look in the drawing mode and see if you can get alternative dimensions, you can draw in inches and it will convert to metric.
> Jack



Thanks Jack, yes I am able to do that but it would create more work believe it or not.
If I draw it in imperial and then direct convert to metric, the dimensions will be tedious to machine. 3/16" for example, would be 4.7625mm.

For my process at the moment, I look at the plan, quickly calculate the metric equivalent and round it to the nearest whole number, like 5mm and then later check for fits with mating parts and adjust where necessary. That 5mm part may clash with another part so I will change it to 4.75mm and try again.
As most of the dimensions aren't critical this process seems, to me anyway, to be a little easier.

It also works better this way for Fasteners and metric tooling like drills, reamers and ball end milling cutters which will create 2 or 3 or 4mm fillets.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Simon

Can you not set units to a one or two place precision?

Jack


----------



## John Rus (Jun 21, 2013)

What do you have in mind for your own design? I don't know how much time it will save but converting your very nice inline 6 to a V12 would be feasible?  If you did that would be awsome!

I'm also partial to V16's aswell if that's not complicated enough for you, oh and super chargers don't hurt either....

John.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi John 

Trying to finish the dimensioned drawings on the 6 so I can Sell the plans. But I may do as you say when done. Might be real a challenge. Will start to think about it. I will be adding videos to my web site www.draw-tech.net

Thanks for the feed back

Jack


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a curiosity... are you going to build this engine yourself?

Apologies if I missed that thru this thread.


----------



## Terryt (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi:

I would like to buy the plans.

Terryt


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi terryt

You can contact me at [email protected] or www.draw-tech.net 

Jack


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am interested in a set of plans as well, are they ready?


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Guy's

Not quite done with all the flat drawings, working several hours a day to get them done. If you like you can send me your e mail address and as soon as I get er done I will contact you all Sooooo Many drawings.

[email protected] or www.draw-tech.net

Cross eyed Jack


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Jun 26, 2013)

cant wait till the drawings are done


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Guys


Sooooo Close to having the plans done!!!!!


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey All

Finanly finished all drawings, anybody interested in them can contact me at 
[email protected]  Contains 192 Drawings, 25 viewable 3d models, and 17 assembly video's $25  S+H USD http://www.draw-tech.net 



Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## gdrhbb (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## gdrhbb (Aug 9, 2020)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hey All
> 
> Finanly finished all drawings, anybody interested in them can contact me at
> [email protected]  Contains 192 Drawings, 25 viewable 3d models, and 17 assembly video's $25  S+H USD http://www.draw-tech.net
> ...


Your v12?


----------



## MrMetric (Aug 10, 2020)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi terryt
> 
> You can contact me at [email protected] or www.draw-tech.net
> 
> Jack


Just a quick FYI.... The www.draw-tech.net link doesn't work.  It returns with:

"This site does not exist within the LDAP database."

LDAP is an authentication specification, so something has gone wrong there.


----------



## charley Leight (Mar 11, 2021)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally finished the design of my 6 cylinder engine. I have over 1000 hour in this design, The models overall length of the stand is 20" long, 8" wide, 18" high. It has a bore of 1.125" stroke 1". The crank shaft will have two choices of build, 1 piece, or multiple pinned parts. All components have to be fabricated from bar stock. Water cooled with pump, Oil fed with pump up through head and returned through cam box to sump. Now I have to annotate all the drawings, which I estimate will be around 200. Total components is about 300. I will have a full parts list, with links for parts to be purchased. I will be selling the plans when complete on a CD with all drawings in pdf format for $25.00. If you are interested you can contact me. I have added a few assembly drawings to show how the drawings will look.
> CHECK OUT THE VIDEO'S ON VIDEO PAGE
> ...


----------



## charley Leight (Mar 11, 2021)

I would be interested in purchase of plans, for 6 cylinder, looks awesome


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 11, 2021)

Jack (Draw-Tech) seems to still be visiting the HMEM site, but unfortunately his website listed in this thread isn't working.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Mar 12, 2021)

Still Here, drop me a PM I will see what I can do.


----------



## charley Leight (Mar 13, 2021)

Draw-Tech said:


> Still Here, drop me a PM I will see what I can do.


Hate to sound lost but what is PM remember just beginning this type of communicating

Charley


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 13, 2021)

It is internet jargon for "private message"


----------



## charley Leight (Mar 13, 2021)

MrMetric said:


> It is internet jargon for "private message"


my e-mail  [email protected]


----------

